# الحياة في المسيح وتحديات عالم اليوم



## ++menooo++ (14 مارس 2006)

*الحياة في المسيح وتحديات عالم اليوم*

الحياة في المسيح وتحديات عالم اليوم

" أيها الرب وسيد حياتي ، اعتقني من روح البطالة والفضول، وحب الرئاسة والكلام البطال، وأنعم عليا انا عبدك الخاطىء، بروح العفة واتضاع الفكر والصبر والمحبة،
نعم يا ملكي والهي ، هب لي انا اعرف ذنوبي وعيوبي، وأن لا أدين اخوتي فإنك مبارك إلى  الابد... آمين"


الحرية:
يُعرف ان الدين المسيحي هو دين المحبة والحرية، وأيضاً حسب ايماننا وحسب ايمان الشعوب عبر العصور الحرية هي المطلب الرئيسي للانسان، لإنسان اليوم
المسيحي يطلب الحرية
العالم يطلب الحرية
الشباب يطلب الحرية
ماذا يقول الرسول بولس في هذا الصدد؟
"دعيتم الة الحرية أيها الأخوة غير أنه لا تصيّروا الحرية فرصة لإشباع شهوات الجسد بل بالمحبة اخدموا بعضكم بعضاً" (غلا5: 13) 
إذاً نعم للحرية لا للفلتان. لماذا لا للفلتان الجنسي؟ لأن هناك رادعاً، رادع المحبة، رادع إلى  الطاعة. الطاعة للمسيح القائل لنا بلسان الرسول بولس "لستم لأنفسكم لقد اشتريتم بثمن بدم المسيح" (1 كو 6: 19-20) . لماذا ايضاً لا نقبل بالحرية الجنسية؟ لأننا نحترم الآخر، لا نريد ان نستغله من أجل شهواتنا. هناك رادع المحبة: المحبة الحقيقية هي في تعهد الآخر إلى  الأبد: هذا هو الزواج المسيحي على صورة المسيح الذي أحبنا حتى الموت موت الصليب.
المسيحي يتحدى عالم الفساد بإيمانه ليس فقط بالاخلاق، (عش ايمانك تقتنِ تجرداً عن الأهواء والشهوات. تقتنِ طاقة كبيرة من المحبة!!
احبوا اخدموا ساعدوا مجاناً فقط من اجل المسيح دون قيد أو شرط دون مقابل، الرب سوف يعينكم على فراش ألمكم، على فراش الموت وبعد الموت ايضاً.

المال: 
أعرف ان هنالك عائقاً وهو المال، المال وأيضاً المال.. وضيق المعيشة، المال لكثيرين من المسيحيين وسائر الناس اصبح أهم من الله، نحن نخاف من العوز، نخاف من المرض ، نخاف من الموت، نركض وراء الضمان الصحي، هذا شرعي طبيعي عند الانسان الضعيف الايمان بالرب. الرب هو الضمانة الوحيدة، من أحب الرب لا يخاف "لأن المحبة تطرح الخوف خارجاً" كما يقول الرسول يوحنا (1 يو: 4-18) 
هناك ايضاً عائق آخر هو متطلبات العصر، متطلبات مجتمع الاستهلاك: نحن مضطرون في بعض الأوقات أن نقول "لا" وفي كل مرة تقول "لا" تكون قد غلبت "لا" لا للتبعية للموضة بصورة عمياء مثلا.... بحريتنا في المسيح نكتسب شجاعة، نحكم في كل شيء و لا شيء يحكم فينا.

عن نشرة العربية مقال للاب افرام كرياكوس

منقووووووووووووول


----------



## blackguitar (17 مارس 2006)

*موضوع جميل اوى يا مينو ياليتنا ندرك بالفعل ما هو وجود الحريه فى حياتنا *
*فان الحريه غير الاباحيه والحريه تعنى التحرر من كل ما يمكن ان يتسلط على الفكر او الجسد*

*ربنا يباركك اخى الحبيب*


----------

